

Fuck This Site - onatm
http://www.fuckthissite.com/

======
mradmin
Ironic that I struggle to read the text on this page due to the horrendous
colour contrast. I give you the middle finger, fuckthissite.com.

------
deltamidway
As my little side project with a friend - glad to see not only did it get
reposted on HN but also the code fucked with :)

------
PavlovsCat
Seems broken/spammed. I doubt the homepage for some random local German soccer
team is annoying that many people.

